# "making raisins"--excitment or scared?



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

My rat sometimes "makes raisins" when hes out and about running around, but its not just any old time. It tends to be when i get him all worked up--but being a new rat owner, its hard to tell whether literally scaring the sh** out of him, or hes just really excited. any comments?


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It's usually if they're scared - or they just have to go, but if it's when you've got him worked up, he's probably a bit scared. Perhaps slow it down a bit with him and build him up slowly?


----------



## VayeraGirl93 (Mar 24, 2007)

ok--i'll slow it down. being a new rat owner, its hard to tell between emotions sometimes


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes, absolutely it is. You'll get the hang of it as you get to know each other better


----------

